# Audio-Technica AT2020 USB



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anyone used the Audio-Technica AT2020 USB for REW? I searched but I have not found anything yet.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Then I guess the answer is "no." But, any mic can be used, if you have a calibration file...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

